# Hunting season



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just to let you know the hunting season in Portugal starts today 17th August 2014 and runs through to the end of February 2015. 

WERE YOU WOKEN BY GUNS TODAY?

Hunting generally takes place on THURSDAYS and SUNDAYS


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

That sucks horribly. More worries for our upcoming move (looks like in December).


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

AidanMcK said:


> That sucks horribly. More worries for our upcoming move (looks like in December).




Where we are Aidan we never hear a think 

It is really not a bad as it sounds!!!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

We are in the country side and the shotguns are popping off a lot now. The dog is slowly getting better with the noise but ironically when we lived in the UK we were in the country side aswell and the shooting set were about a lot too. Spookily enough, just before emigrating here I was offered a job on an estate in Anglesey which involved organised 'shoots'. I have to say though a five month season is a tad orff..what what?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Uk season August 1st to March 30th depending on what you are hunting!!!!


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

So is your location still "utopia" then Mr/Mrs"In 2 bikes"?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

AidanMcK said:


> So is your location still "utopia" then Mr/Mrs"In 2 bikes"?


It is.... apart from some minor grumbles, but then again I have to realise that I'm the expat, not my entire way of life.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Uk season August 1st to March 30th depending on what you are hunting!!!!


No there's an opening for a discussion.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In 2 bikes said:


> No there's an opening for a discussion.



I trust that that "NO" should have been "NOW"


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> I trust that that "NO" should have been "NOW"



Bugga !! why is it that it's always the simplest of words that are Miss Spelt..?


----------

